# Martindale Paddle



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Today was a beautiful day for a paddle and fly fishing.

Martindale is a great spot on the San Marcos river to fish. There is public access at the Scull Road bridge. There is shallow water, deep water, rocks, high cliffs, and submerged trees . . . . all providing excellent cover. 

Dozens of beautifully colored fish competed with the remaining fall foliage for spectacular reds, oranges, and yellows. The blue sky and white clouds framed the river, and the setting sun was the perfect way to end a peaceful and satisfying afternoon.

I was hoping for a big fish . . . but nothing could top the enjoyment of just being on the water.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice photo's


----------

